# New to apisto



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Got a new apisto (I think) today at the LFS. I've never kept them before. It has a caudal shaped like an ace of spades with an orange splotch in the middle, some spangles on the gill plate, dark overall coloration. What type is this? No pics available right now.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Agassizii are known as the spade tail of he Apsito world.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=230


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like that's probably it thanks


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I managed to get some pics. This fish is tough to photograph so they are kinda blurry and indirect. Still, I understand there are different types of agassizi and was wondering if anyone had an idea as to what this might be?

It has blue/green spangles on the gill plate. A faint dark stripe that extends from the upper lip through the eye, down through to 3/4 of the way into the caudal fin. The stripe has orange flares on either side within the caudal fin. A thin white outline traces the spade shape near but not on the edge of the caudal fin. The dorsal fin has an orange trim at the top.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

So I have a few more questions.

This fish seems darker than the pictures I've seen of agassizii. Do you think this is stress coloration from me being in the room?

Also, the pH tested at 8.2 today. Tap is 6.9. Any ideas on why the difference? Think I should try to lower it?


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 16, 2008)

What kind of substrate do you have? What kind of rocks? How long has the tank been setup?


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

The substrate is eco-complete with a sand-gravel mix on top. The gravel is inert. There are a few lava rocks in the tank. The tank has been set up for 3.5 years. For the past few months it has only had cherry shrimp and malaysian trumpet snails.

There is one piece of driftwood. Planted with java fern, java moss, crypts, and Suesswassertang.

Tested the pH at 5 p.m.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Appearantly there have been a few batches of eco-complete planted that have been raising the pH lately ... but you've had it long enough I doubt that's the cause. But wanted to mention it just in case.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

It is one of the red tail forms of agassizi. What other fish are in the tank, how are the ammonia, nitrate and nitrite levels, how big is he and finally did he have similar coloration when you bought them?


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

dwarfpike, I didn't know that about the eco-complete, but as you mention it being set-up for 3.5 years, I doubt that's the factor. Thanks for the heads up though.

Fishguy28, thanks for the ID on red tail form. He is the only fish in the tank, and he had this coloration when I bought him. The ammonia, nitrite are zero. The nitrate is somewhere between 0 and 5 ppm.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

How big is he? From the pics he looks like he's full grown, if so he could just be getting old.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd say about 2.25 inches....I'm thinking he may just be timid. When I first walked into the room tonight he was more of a yellowish gold and the black stripe was standing out. Once he noticed me though he turned dark again.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The black stripe is the normal coloration. Deffinately sounds like some tetra or rasbora dither time!!


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> The black stripe is the normal coloration. Deffinately sounds like some tetra or rasbora dither time!!


 I agree, maybe a female too. He really needs some tankmates, if he had something to chase around you would immediatly see a change in coloration and behavior.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. So I will swing by the LFS tomorrow and check out maybe some rummy noses. I would love to have a female, but that's problematic seeing as how they don't typically carry these fish around here. Online they are normally sold as pairs. I'll keep my eyes out though.

I would still like to get this pH figured out. I'm going to try to get a reading in the morning after the lights have been out all night. I guess I could take certain steps to bring it down, but I would like to adress the root cause before treating the symptoms.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

I know what you mean about not being able to get apistos in Tennessee, last year I sent some borellii to a kid in Nashville that couldn't find them. As for your ph isn't there alot of limestone in your water down there? Also try theamazonbasement.com you should be able to get a female from them.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

> isn't there alot of limestone in your water down there


Perhaps, but the tap is reading 6.9 pH. Tank=8.2.....so, kinda scratching my head. On the bright side, he's looking better. He's starting to associate me with food and is getting more comfortable I believe.



> Also try theamazonbasement.com you should be able to get a female from them.


Thanks man, will definitely take a look!


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

What type of gravel and sand are you using? Some can raise your ph. Have you tried filling a container with tap water, test it and test again the next day? The ph can sometimes change after it sits for a day. As it is your ph shouldn't have much of an effect on your fish because it is a tank strain, but if you do get a female and end up wanting to breed them you will want a bit softer water. A ph between 7.0 and 7.5 would be good.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

The sand is play sand from Lowes. The gravel is some sort of natural blend....I forget from whom, maybe Carrib Sea. I'll try letting the tap sit for a day and test it. Thanks for the tip.

BTW, I picked up a few ottos and a few black neons. He seems happier and less timid already.

He went a little nuts on my cherry shrimp though. :roll: I knew he'd try to get them, but didn't think he was capable of fitting them in his mouth. Anyway, I came home yesterday and he had multiple sets of whiskers protruding from his chomper. I was a bit concerned that he might have gotten them stuck in his throat, but after about a half an hour he cleared them down.


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

It's good to hear that he's starting to behave normally now. Has he taken on normal color yet? Now if the ph doesn't jump in the test water you may want to try adding some of your gravel to it and see what happens. Some gravels are not inert and cause a rise in ph.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

So the tap water is stable at 6.9. I did figure out that some of the rise in pH was just due to diurnal fluctuation. I tested first thing in the a.m. the other day, and the pH was 7.6. I have yet to explain the jump from the tap, but I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.

Anyway, I cleaned the tank today and managed to get some pics to show how much better he is looking. His coloration is now definitely more similar to pictures of other agassizi I've seen.

As a side note, I thought he had cleared my tank of cherry shrimp, but it turns out they are smarter than I thought. When I picked up a large lava rock today I found a thriving colony beneath, living among the nooks. A pleasant surprise.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow that is quite an improvement! He looks awsome now!!! i like your tank setup. What is your light setup? any co2??


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks man! The light is one 24 watt cf. I don't use co2. I used to dose Excel but have stopped since adding the shrimp.


----------

